# 60 hz vs 120 hz



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

My old Sony 32" crt is nearing death and it's finally time for a new tv.

My living room has a lot of light so I am going for an lcd and will be hanging it above my fireplace. I was planning on going with a 50-52". There are a lot of 120 hz refresh rate models out there.

Has anyone upgraded from 60 to 120 hz lately? Do you notice the difference. I don't watch much for sports but like movies and will have a Nintendo Wii plugged in. Should I buy a cheaper model with 60 hz or will I regret it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you go with 120HZ, make sure it's doing 5:5 pulldown with 24FPS material, and not simply doubling the 60HZ frames created by 3:2 pulldown of 24FPS material.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

The only reason to use a 120Hz screen is if you will be using this screen with a BluRay player and if you can see the jitter caused by 2:3 pulldown on DVDs.
Here is a quick primer:
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-ent...ng-movies-look-as-smooth-as-butter-231872.php
Sorry if this is all kindergarten to you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think you mean judder, not jitter.


----------

